# Il Nuovo Papa si chiama Francesco



## Blu71 (6 Marzo 2013)

*14 marzo 
Dal sito Ansa: "Si chiama Francesco e non Francesco I. Francesco e basta". Padre Federico Lombardi, direttore della sala stampa vaticana.*

Aggiornamento 13 marzo 

all'ora di pranzo altra fumata nera

Aggiornamento dell'8 marzo 2013 

'Il Conclave dal 12 marzo'. I cardinali hanno deciso
Ansa 

Oggi alle 19 si conoscerà la data di inzio del Conclave.

Il sito Ansa riporta l'elenco di dei Cardinali ritenuti in pole per diventare Papa.
Ecco la lista riportata:
WUERL Donald William, 12.11.1940, Usa

SCOLA Angelo, 07.11.1941, Italia

RAVASI Gianfranco, 18.10.1942, Italia

RODRIGUEZ MARADIAGA Oscar Andres, 29.12.1942, Honduras

BAGNASCO Angelo, 14.01.1943, Italia

SANDRI Leonardo, 18.11.1943, Argentina

ONAIYEKAN John Olorunfemi, 29.01.1944, Nigeria

OUELLET Marc, 08.06.1944, Canada

O'MALLEY Sean Patrick, 29.06.1944, Usa

PIACENZA Mauro, 15.09.1944, Italia

SCHOENBORN Christoph, 22.01,1945, Austria

BETORI Giuseppe, 25.02.1947, Italia

BURKE Raymond Leo, 30.06.1948, Usa

TURKSON Peter Kodwo Appiah, 11.10.1948, Ghana

ROBLES ORTEGA Francisco, 02.03.1949, Messico

SCHERER Odilo Pedro, 21.09.1949, Brasile

DOLAN Timothy Michael, 06.02.1950, Usa

KOCH Kurt, 15.03.1950, Svizzera

ERDO Peter, 25.06.1952, Ungheria

TAGLE Luis Antonio, 21.06.1957, Filippine


----------



## Hell Krusty (6 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> DOLAN Timothy Michael, 06.02.1950, Usa


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Marzo 2013)

Siamo in pole. Boateng Papa


----------



## esjie (6 Marzo 2013)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


>



Sarà lui, me lo sento, rappresenta in pieno lo spirito ecclesiastico


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Marzo 2013)

No, aspetta...


Blu71 ha scritto:


> Turkson Peter Kodwo *APPIAH*, 11.10.1948, Ghana







È tornato


----------



## Blu71 (6 Marzo 2013)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] questo è un topic sul probabile nuovo Papa.


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Marzo 2013)

Per me vincerà il ghanese,giusto per far vedere che la chiesa è al passo coi tempi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] questo è un topic sul probabile nuovo Papa.


Eh, ho capito


----------



## Blu71 (6 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Eh, ho capito



Non mi sembrava, non avendo letto alcun tuo commento pertinente.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non mi sembrava, non avendo letto alcun tuo commento pertinente.


Sono entrambi pertinenti, leggi bene


----------



## Blu71 (6 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sono entrambi pertinenti, leggi bene



Splendidi se vuoi dire la tua sui "papabili" fallo pure ma fallo con l'intelligenza che non ti manca.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Splendidi se vuoi dire la tua sui "papabili" fallo pure ma fallo con l'intelligenza che non ti manca.


----------



## admin (6 Marzo 2013)

Appiah, Appiah, ma vattela Appiah....


----------



## Blu71 (6 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


>





Admin ha scritto:


> Appiah, Appiah, ma vattela Appiah....



Il commento di [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] mi sembra pertinente


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il commento di [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] mi sembra pertinente


----------



## Blu71 (6 Marzo 2013)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION], insomma, chi sarà per te il nuovo Papa?


----------



## esjie (6 Marzo 2013)

Cmq non ho capito, come si fa a votare?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION], insomma, chi sarà per te il nuovo Papa?


Tra quelli proposti ?


----------



## Blu71 (6 Marzo 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> Cmq non ho capito, come si fa a votare?



Non è stato possibile fare un sondaggio perché nei nostri sono inseribili solo 10 opzioni e i "papabili" sono 20.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Tra quelli proposti ?



Certo, ma conosci altri nomi indica quali sono.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Certo, ma conosci altri nomi indica quali sono.


Appiah o Onaiyekan


----------



## Blu71 (6 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sono entrambi pertinenti, leggi bene



Secondo me un sudamericano o un italiano.


----------



## esjie (6 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non è stato possibile fare un sondaggio perché nei nostri sono inseribili solo 10 opzioni e i "papabili" sono 20.



Non mi son spiegato bene, io voglio andare a votare il papa, quando ci sono le elezioni?


----------



## Blu71 (6 Marzo 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> Non mi son spiegato bene, io voglio andare a votare il papa, quando ci sono le elezioni?




...scusami  Vai a bussare alla Cappella Sistina e chiedi informazioni.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Marzo 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> Non mi son spiegato bene, io voglio andare a votare il papa, quando ci sono le elezioni?


Ci vai con la Ferrari ?


----------



## esjie (6 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ci vai con la Ferrari ?



Se proprio devo andare a Roma per votare sì, se posso votare nel solito seggio dietro casa vado in bici


----------



## Blu71 (6 Marzo 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> Se proprio devo andare a Roma per votare sì, se posso votare nel solito seggio dietro casa vado in bici



....scusami, chiedi il voto a domicilio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Marzo 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> Se proprio devo andare a Roma per votare sì, se posso votare nel solito seggio dietro casa vado in bici


Mi vieni a prendere ?


----------



## Andrea89 (6 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> KOCH Kurt, 15.03.1950, Svizzera


Secondo me vincerà lui


----------



## esjie (6 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mi vieni a prendere ?



Va bene ma solo se ti fai trovare al confine col Lazio, io in Campania con la Ferrari nuova non ci vengo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Marzo 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> Va bene ma solo se ti fai trovare al confine col Lazio, io in Campania con la Ferrari nuova non ci vengo


Metterò una buona parola per te, nun te preoccupà cumpà


----------



## Livestrong (7 Marzo 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> Cmq non ho capito, come si fa a votare?



Da casa tramite iPad, modello m5s


----------



## tamba84 (7 Marzo 2013)

per me sarà un italiano e non Bertone o Bagnasco.

certo è che su alcuni temi vergognosi (come la pedofilia nel clero dialogo religioso) ci vorrebbe uno con le palle quadrate e con l'apertura verso le altre fedi come ratzinger

come umanità e capacità espressiva uno come Wojtyła o roncalli

e come eticità su richezze cosi uno come luciani

stiamo a vedere cmq


----------



## smallball (7 Marzo 2013)

potrebbe essere l'arcivescovo di Milano Scola


----------



## Jaqen (7 Marzo 2013)

Spero un papa non Italiano. Un polacco, un tedesco...manteniamo questo trend.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Marzo 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> potrebbe essere l'arcivescovo di Milano Scola



Tra gli italiani è forse quello più quotato.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (7 Marzo 2013)

voglio il papa filippino, ha una faccia simpatica


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2013)

Oggi sarà decisa la data di inizio del Conclave. 

Ansa


----------



## #Dodo90# (8 Marzo 2013)

Ma faranno il televoto?


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Ma faranno il televoto?




....no, fanno il sorteggio


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....no, fanno il sorteggio


Palline calde e palline fredde: rischio Barcellona per Città del Vaticano.


----------



## juventino (8 Marzo 2013)

Metteranno l'ennesimo conservatore o un fantoccio nelle mani di questi.


----------



## #Dodo90# (8 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....no, fanno il sorteggio


Col televoto vincerebbe Mengoni a mani basse


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Col televoto vincerebbe Mengoni a mani basse




Vedrei meglio Albano ...


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2013)

'Il Conclave dal 12 marzo'. I cardinali hanno deciso


Ansa


----------



## Solo (8 Marzo 2013)

Speriamo si sbrighino ad elegger 'sto Papa, non se ne può più.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2013)

Si profila un duello Scola-Scherer. 
Affaritaliani


----------



## smallball (9 Marzo 2013)

in quel caso mi auguro una vittoria del nostro Scola


----------



## Nick (9 Marzo 2013)

Scola l'ho incontrato di persona quando era Patriarca di Venezia, davvero una grandissima persona.


----------



## Underhill84 (9 Marzo 2013)

Alla chiese serve tutto meno che un papa conservatore!!! sarebbe la sua morte


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Marzo 2013)

Per il papa filippino 0 speranze?


----------



## tamba84 (10 Marzo 2013)

[MENTION=353]tamba84[/MENTION] niente link.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Marzo 2013)

Padre Lombardi: "Domani ci aspettiamo fumata nera. Eletto, il Papa farà sosta di preghiera"


----------



## cris (11 Marzo 2013)

Avete visto il servizio delle iene? nel conclave ci son i peggio maiali


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Marzo 2013)

cris ha scritto:


> Avete visto il servizio delle iene? nel conclave ci son i peggio maiali



Del resto è così che devi essere per scalare i ranghi del peggio porcile...


----------



## tamba84 (12 Marzo 2013)

veramente il servizio delle iene era su un cardinale che coprì un prete pedofilo, il che ovviamente è gravissimo.La storia della "s***** dozzina del snap" si è rivelata una bufala.

poi va be sorvoliamo che da 3-4 puntate tra parlare di matrimoni adozioni gay e guarda caso tirar ste storie fuori adesso(non che non ne debbano parlare ma adesso ovviamente fà più audience..)stan facendo una campagna un filo mirata..(e che gia qualche quotidiano ha un filo smontato non tanto nelle accuse di pedofilia che son vere ma delle reazioni successive e di quanto fatto contro di essa)


----------



## #Dodo90# (12 Marzo 2013)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> veramente il servizio delle iene era su un cardinale che coprì un prete pedofilo, il che ovviamente è gravissimo.La storia della "s***** dozzina del snap" si è rivelata una bufala.
> 
> poi va be sorvoliamo che da 3-4 puntate tra parlare di matrimoni adozioni gay e guarda caso tirar ste storie fuori adesso(non che non ne debbano parlare ma adesso ovviamente fà più audience..)stan facendo una campagna un filo mirata..(e che gia qualche quotidiano ha un filo smontato non tanto nelle accuse di pedofilia che son vere ma delle reazioni successive e di quanto fatto contro di essa)


Senza offesa, ma è proprio per persone come te che ancora vanno in giro questi farabutti. Fammi capire, in base a cosa i 12 cardinali che hanno coperto casi di pedofilia è una bufala?


Proprio ieri ho visto un paio d'interviste davvero allucinanti, queste persone dovrebbero stare a marcire in carcere per favoreggiamento. 

Il cardinale ghanese ha detto: "Se conoscessi una persona o un sacerdote che ha commesso atti di pedofilia non lo denuncerei, però se la polizia lo arrestasse non mi dispiacerebbe".

Un altro vescovo ha detto: "Queste sono sciocchezza (riferite a pedofilia e ior), non sono temi importanti nel conclave"

Un altro vescovo (protetto da anonimato) ha detto grosso modo così con riferimento alla pedofilia: "I bambini di oggi sono alla ricerca di amore e affetto e se non riescono ad averlo in famiglia lo cercano in un'altra persona, come un sacerdote. "E' fisiologico che ci sia un caso di pedofilia in ogni diocesi".


Senza considerare tutto quello che gira attorno allo Ior. State difendendo tutto questo, voi siete matti.


----------



## tamba84 (12 Marzo 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Senza offesa, ma è proprio per persone come te che ancora vanno in giro questi farabutti. Fammi capire, in base a cosa i 12 cardinali che hanno coperto casi di pedofilia è una bufala?
> 
> 
> Proprio ieri ho visto un paio d'interviste davvero allucinanti, queste persone dovrebbero stare a marcire in carcere per favoreggiamento.
> ...




sulle accuse ai cardinali dello snap potrei mettere 2-3 articoli ( di cui uno in inglese con tanto di ammissione del capo dello snap) che lo provano,per cui le cose non me le invento (ho solo il problema che non sò postare i link se vuoi te li mando per pvt o se capisco come li metto quà)

io non ho mai parlato di ior e concordo con chi dice che dovrebbe esser sostituito da una banca etica e su cui la storia nota (e non mi piace lo ior ne l'ho nominato),ma se proprio vogliamo parlare di ior ques'estate il vaticano ha fatto richiesta di entrare nell' white list e son stati avviati cosi controlli da parte dell moneyval (l'organo della commissione europea che si occupa della valutazione dei sistemi anti-riciclaggio) e ha dato responso favorevole.oltre al fatto dell'uso della legge 127 del 2012, questo proprio perchè la precedente gestione aveva fatto più di un errore grave (diciamola riduttivamente cosi) gettando più di un ombra e son tutte notizie che si trovano.

io mi sono informato prima di parlare se no evitavo proprio di commentare.


----------



## Dexter (12 Marzo 2013)

come negare l'evidenza: lezione 1 by tamba


----------



## juventino (12 Marzo 2013)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> veramente il servizio delle iene era su un cardinale che coprì un prete pedofilo, il che ovviamente è gravissimo.La storia della "s***** dozzina del snap" si è rivelata una bufala.
> 
> poi va be sorvoliamo che da 3-4 puntate tra parlare di matrimoni adozioni gay e guarda caso tirar ste storie fuori adesso(non che non ne debbano parlare ma adesso ovviamente fà più audience..)stan facendo una campagna un filo mirata..(e che gia qualche quotidiano ha un filo smontato non tanto nelle accuse di pedofilia che son vere ma delle reazioni successive e di quanto fatto contro di essa)



Un filo mirata cosa?!?Qua si parla di un cardinale che dovrà eleggere il nuovo papa che ha coperto un vergognoso caso di pedofilia!Inoltre vorrei farti notare la spocchia, la saccenza e l'arroganza con cui i vari cardinali hanno rifiutato di parlare con l'inviato delle Iene. Tutto questo a prescindere dallla SNAP. Senza offesa, ma finchè ci saranno persone che si ostinano a difendere questa schifosa gentaglia la situazione sarà sempre questa.


----------



## tamba84 (12 Marzo 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> come negare l'evidenza: lezione 1 by tamba



non ho negato nessuna evidenza ho detto:

1) che il servizio delle iene era su un cardinale che copri un prete pedofilo e ho anche detto che il cardinale non dovrebbe esser al conclave

2) che le accuse della snap sui 12 cardinali son falsi e se m spiegate come vi dò riferimenti all'articolo


spiegami come mettere gli articoli senza mettere link e lo dimostro anche


----------



## tamba84 (12 Marzo 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Un filo mirata cosa?!?Qua si parla di un cardinale che dovrà eleggere il nuovo papa che ha coperto un vergognoso caso di pedofilia!Inoltre vorrei farti notare la spocchia, la saccenza e l'arroganza con cui i vari cardinali hanno rifiutato di parlare con l'inviato delle Iene. Tutto questo a prescindere dallla SNAP. Senza offesa, ma finchè ci saranno persone che si ostinano a difendere questa schifosa gentaglia la situazione sarà sempre questa.



difatti ho detto che il cardinale non dovrebbe esser li,ma guardando le iene da 3 domeniche saltan fuori con certi argomenti,prima stranamente no....e non solo il discorso del cardinale che ci può stare ma anche gli altri da adozioni a matrimoni

a un altra cosa da quando viene decisa la data del conclave i cardinali son tenuti al silenzio e al divieto di lasciare interviste.

io non nego le evidenze ne faccio l'ottuso,semplicemente prima d emettere giudizi cerco di informarmi,cosa oggi rara direi..


----------



## #Dodo90# (12 Marzo 2013)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> sulle accuse ai cardinali dello snap potrei mettere 2-3 articoli ( di cui uno in inglese con tanto di ammissione del capo dello snap) che lo provano,per cui le cose non me le invento (ho solo il problema che non sò postare i link se vuoi te li mando per pvt o se capisco come li metto quà)
> 
> io non ho mai parlato di ior e concordo con chi dice che dovrebbe esser sostituito da una banca etica e su cui la storia nota (e non mi piace lo ior ne l'ho nominato),ma se proprio vogliamo parlare di ior ques'estate il vaticano ha fatto richiesta di entrare nell' white list e son stati avviati cosi controlli da parte dell moneyval (l'organo della commissione europea che si occupa della valutazione dei sistemi anti-riciclaggio) e ha dato responso favorevole.oltre al fatto dell'uso della legge 127 del 2012, son tutte notizie che si trovano.
> 
> forse servirebbe informarsi un pò..ma sopratutto oggi che domina il populismo non si riesce o non si vuol riuscire


Peccato che poi hanno fatto dietro-front, sfiduciando Tedeschi che voleva fare fuori il braccio destro di Bertone. Il Vaticano non è assolutamente nella white-list, e le tangenti ed i conti segreti continuano a passare da lì (non ultimo, parrebbe anche MPS).

Su questo capo che ha ritrattato (cosa poi?) hai notizia solo tu, fino a ieri sera nessuno ha ritrattato niente. Ci sono migliaia di casi di abusi documentati e poi la posizione della chiesa la conosciamo tutti ed è quella di tacere su tutto (basta leggere quelle 2 dichiarazioni sopra). Un possibile papa metterebbe a tacere casi di pedofilia per sua ammissione. Se poi vuoi ignorarla, fai pure... Che poi il servizio delle Iene ha fatto il giro del mondo, solo in Italia abbiamo le fette di salame sugli occhi.

Ma vogliamo anche parlare di Ratzinger? Sotto processo negli Usa per aver coperto casi di pedofilia e poi graziato da Bush perchè diventato papa e capo di stato? Solo in Italia non se n'è parlato, senza considerare ancora il servizio delle Iene. Hanno eletto uno sotto processo per queste cose, ROTFL. Ah, ma lui ha combattuto la pedofilia chiedendo scusa pubblicamente...


Più che informarci noi, dovreste iniziare ad aprire gli occhi voi. Stiamo parlando di bambini abusati che non avranno mai giustizia perchè nella chiesa vige un sistema omertoso sui livelli della mafia.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



juventino ha scritto:


> Un filo mirata cosa?!?Qua si parla di un cardinale che dovrà eleggere il nuovo papa che ha coperto un vergognoso caso di pedofilia!Inoltre vorrei farti notare la spocchia, la saccenza e l'arroganza con cui i vari cardinali hanno rifiutato di parlare con l'inviato delle Iene. Tutto questo a prescindere dallla SNAP. Senza offesa, ma finchè ci saranno persone che si ostinano a difendere questa schifosa gentaglia la situazione sarà sempre questa.


Ma ti sorprendi perchè un cardinale che ha coperto casi di abusi parteciperà al conclave? Nel 2005 ne hanno eletto uno sotto processo per pedofilia, fai te!!


----------



## juventino (12 Marzo 2013)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> difatti ho detto che il cardinale non dovrebbe esser li,ma guardando le iene da 3 domeniche saltan fuori con certi argomenti,prima stranamente no....e non solo il discorso del cardinale che ci può stare ma anche gli altri da adozioni a matrimoni
> 
> a un altra cosa da quando viene decisa la data del conclave i cardinali son tenuti al silenzio e al divieto di lasciare interviste.



Ma cosa centrano i matrimoni gay eccetera, scusa?E poi perchè quello delle Iene dovrebbe essere accanimento?Qua si tratta di una cosa gravissima ed è giusto che non venga insabbiata. 
Infine il divieto di rilasciare interviste non da il diritto ai cardinali di comportarsi in quel modo vergognoso. Avrebbero potutto dire con estrema calma e pacatezza "Guardi in questo periodo non ci è permesso rilasciare dichiarazioni, passi un'altra volta".


----------



## tamba84 (12 Marzo 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Peccato che poi hanno fatto dietro-front, sfiduciando Tedeschi che voleva fare fuori il braccio destro di Bertone. Il Vaticano non è assolutamente nella white-list, e le tangenti ed i conti segreti continuano a passare da lì (non ultimo, parrebbe anche MPS).
> 
> Su questo capo che ha ritrattato (cosa poi?) hai notizia solo tu, fino a ieri sera nessuno ha ritrattato niente. Ci sono migliaia di casi di abusi documentati e poi la posizione della chiesa la conosciamo tutti ed è quella di tacere su tutto (basta leggere quelle 2 dichiarazioni sopra). Un possibile papa metterebbe a tacere casi di pedofilia per sua ammissione. Se poi vuoi ignorarla, fai pure... Che poi il servizio delle Iene ha fatto il giro del mondo, solo in Italia abbiamo le fette di salame sugli occhi.
> 
> ...



i link te li ho mandati in pvt per mi pare per cui son da leggere..

se proprio vogliam parlare di ratzinger e pedofilia ti faresti male da solo perchè è proprio lui che ha dato un giro di vite sui preti pedofili.


----------



## juventino (12 Marzo 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Ma ti sorprendi perchè un cardinale che ha coperto casi di abusi parteciperà al conclave? Nel 2005 ne hanno eletto uno sotto processo per pedofilia, fai te!!



Guarda, lo stupore no, ma il disgusto quello si. Lo stupore lo lascio al fatto che nonostante tutti gli scandali (non solo pedofilia) tanta troppa gente si ostini a difenderli ancora. Nel loro piccolo (nemmeno troppo piccolo) per me anche loro sono complici in tutti questi scandali a causa del loro piegare sempre la testa alla Chiesa di fronte a tutti gli evidenti crimini (perchè questo sono) fatti.


----------



## tamba84 (12 Marzo 2013)

nessuno nega,ma ci sono tante balle e tante notizie che non si sanno,solo che dirle su questo forum è come sbattere contro un muro,anche quando lo provi con articoli ecc


----------



## juventino (12 Marzo 2013)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> nessuno nega,ma ci sono tante balle e tante notizie che non si sanno,solo che dirle su questo forum è come sbattere contro un muro,anche quando lo provi con articoli ecc



Senza offesa, ma io di notizie ed articoli non me faccio nulla. Chi è estremamente (e giustamente direi) critico nei confronti del Vaticano vuole i fatti *concreti*, non le parole. Se il nuovo papa dovesse destituire lo IOR e prendere provvedimenti seri contro chi abusa dei bambini e soprattutto contro chi li copre sarei il primo a complimentarmi. Se fossi cristiano proverei un profondo disgusto al pensiero che chi rappresenta Dio in terra sia stato eletto da persone che non hanno fatto nulla per evitare che venisse commesso il più grave dei peccati.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Marzo 2013)

Pronunciato extra omnes, al via il Conclave

Ansa


----------



## #Dodo90# (13 Marzo 2013)

Intanto un'altra diocesi americana ha patteggiato 10 milioni di dollari per un altro caso. Ìl cardinale Mahoni (che pare abbia insabbiato in tutto 129 casi), nonostante la confessione del sacerdote che ammise di aver violentato per 7 anni due fratellini, decise soltanto di mandarlo in cura da un psicologo per poi riammetterlo a svolgere le sue normali funzioni. Il sacerdote, tornato a lavoro, violentò altri due bambini.



Ma non erano accuse infondate?


----------



## cris (13 Marzo 2013)

Aahhahah tamba, ma di che stai parlando? stai scherzando?


----------



## smallball (13 Marzo 2013)

all'ora di pranzo altra fumata nera


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Marzo 2013)

*Fumata bianca.*


----------



## Frikez (13 Marzo 2013)

Habemus Papam


----------



## Blu71 (13 Marzo 2013)

Chi sarà?


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Chi sarà?



Ancora non si sa, si saprà verso le 20


----------



## Blu71 (13 Marzo 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;145585 ha scritto:


> Ancora non si sa si saprà verso le 20



Vi chiedevo un previsione...


----------



## juventino (13 Marzo 2013)

Menomale almeno così i notiziari la smettono di parlarne 24 ore su 24.


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Marzo 2013)

Ma si affaccia ora?


----------



## Livestrong (13 Marzo 2013)

Io mi butto e dico Turkson.

Quasi sicuramente non sará europeo comunque imho


----------



## Underhill84 (13 Marzo 2013)

Speriamo sia quello Cappuccino


----------



## cris (13 Marzo 2013)

che palle ste inutilità


----------



## admin (13 Marzo 2013)

Sarà quello pedofilo?!


----------



## chicagousait (13 Marzo 2013)

Speriamo che sia di vedute ampie


----------



## Butcher (13 Marzo 2013)

Trionfo dell'inutilità.


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Marzo 2013)

Non capisco le esultanze da stadio


----------



## Blu71 (13 Marzo 2013)

Amici il Papa, piaccia o meno, è una delle figure più rilevanti del pianeta, almeno per i cattolici.


----------



## juventino (13 Marzo 2013)

Le esultanze da stadio in piazza San Pietro


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Marzo 2013)

Io non so manco chi siano i pretendenti  lo seguo ma non piu di tanto, vediamo a "pelle" cosa mi dirà


----------



## juventino (13 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sarà quello pedofilo?!



Secondo me ne sarebbero perfettamente capaci. Giustificherebbero il tutto dicendo di aver fatto una scelta in polemica con le "accuse infamanti".


----------



## DR_1 (13 Marzo 2013)

[MENTION=564]DR_1[/MENTION], serietà.


----------



## Livestrong (13 Marzo 2013)

Non ve ne fregherà una ceppa ma siete tutt qui a commentare


----------



## Ale (13 Marzo 2013)

io tifo per il filippino.


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Marzo 2013)

Menomale che è durato poco sto conclave,almeno non se ne parlerà più.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Marzo 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Non ve ne fregherà una ceppa ma siete tutt qui a commentare



A me interessa.


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> A me interessa.



Come mai?


----------



## Blu71 (13 Marzo 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Come mai?



Io sono cattolico, fortemente critico ma cattolico.


----------



## DR_1 (13 Marzo 2013)

Probabilmente, ironia a parte, sarà Angelo Scola.


----------



## Underhill84 (13 Marzo 2013)

Il vaticano è un importante organo politico italiano!!! quindi anche chi non è credente deve interessarsi a chi viene eletto...


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io sono cattolico, fortemente critico ma cattolico.



Papa Blu I


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Marzo 2013)

si sono sbrigati...


----------



## Blu71 (13 Marzo 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Papa Blu I



Non sarebbe male... ma non sono in odore si santità.


----------



## Livestrong (13 Marzo 2013)

Sarebbe bello un bel Papa Emanuele


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Marzo 2013)

spero in un Papa Italiano


----------



## Blu71 (13 Marzo 2013)

Tra pochi minuti ci dovrebbe essere l'annuncio.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Tra pochi minuti ci dovrebbe essere l'annuncio.



a momenti...cmq l'emotion di prima non era assolutamente polemica


----------



## Blu71 (13 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> a momenti...cmq l'emotion di prima non era assolutamente polemica



Ok Fabry.


----------



## admin (13 Marzo 2013)

Il nuovo Papa è l'argentino Bergoglio


----------



## Blu71 (13 Marzo 2013)

Il nuovo Papa è argentino,


----------



## Underhill84 (13 Marzo 2013)

oddio chi è?? in questi giorni non ne ho mai sentito parlare :O


----------



## Frikez (13 Marzo 2013)

Wow, l'antagonista di Ratzinger


----------



## admin (13 Marzo 2013)

Ha scelto come nome Francesco. Sarà il primo Papa a chiamarsi Francesco


----------



## Underhill84 (13 Marzo 2013)

76 anni... alla faccia...


----------



## Blu71 (13 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo me un sudamericano o un italiano.



Mi cito....


----------



## Morto che parla (13 Marzo 2013)

Avrei preferito un papa di colore, ma l'importante è che comunichi BENE.

Già che scelga Francesco come nome è buona cosa: spero non sia solo il nome.


----------



## Snake (13 Marzo 2013)

Avrà avuto la benedizione di Messi


----------



## Blu71 (13 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ha scelto come nome Francesco. Sarà il primo Papa a chiamarsi Francesco



Se il nome significa qualcosa è un buon inizio.


----------



## Prinz (13 Marzo 2013)

[MENTION=110]Prinz[/MENTION] rispetta chi la pensa diversamente.


----------



## admin (13 Marzo 2013)

*Ecco il nuovo Papa argentino Bergoglio. Foto

*
Vedi l'allegato 383


----------



## pennyhill (13 Marzo 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Avrà avuto la benedizione di Messi



Il clan dell'asado colpisce ancora.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (13 Marzo 2013)

'mazza quant'è scuro.
e poi c'è pure chi crede che la chiesa non sia intrinsecamente razzista.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Marzo 2013)

[MENTION=110]Prinz[/MENTION] rispetta chi la pensa diversamente.


----------



## Underhill84 (13 Marzo 2013)

mah sarà l'emozione o la lingua, ma non mi pare molto lucido


----------



## cris (13 Marzo 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> mah sarà l'emozione o la lingua, ma non mi pare molto lucido



è sbronzo a vino


----------



## Snake (13 Marzo 2013)

Comunque c'era più entusiasmo prima dell'annuncio, ho come l'impressione che siano rimasti un pò delusi


----------



## Prinz (13 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=110]Prinz[/MENTION] rispetta chi la pensa diversamente.



Non rispetto questo genere di cose, mi dispiace. Non voglio infrangere le regole del forum per cui non aggiungerò ulteriori considerazioni


----------



## Blu71 (13 Marzo 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> Non rispetto questo genere di cose, mi dispiace. Non voglio infrangere le regole del forum per cui non aggiungerò ulteriori considerazioni



Non sei tenuto, ovviamente, a rispettare il Papa ma solo gli altri utenti.


----------



## Snake (13 Marzo 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> mah sarà l'emozione o la lingua, ma non mi pare molto lucido



A me è parso ancor meno lucido quello che ha fatto l'annuncio


----------



## admin (13 Marzo 2013)

Comunque è normale che abbiano eletto un Papa sudamericano. Il loro "target" è tutto lì


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Marzo 2013)

Impatto positivo sul nuovo Papa..mi piace il nome Francesco e dalle prime parole sembra una persona semplice e modesta..Sperando che faccia tornare la chiesa ai veri valori che essa deve incarnare..


----------



## Underhill84 (13 Marzo 2013)

decisamente!!! tutti si aspettavano Scola o Dolan... io compreso


----------



## Morghot (13 Marzo 2013)

Buon papa anche se speravo uno un po' più giovane, però si vede che non se lo aspettava manco lui, era leggermente emozionato per non usare termini volgari asd.


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Marzo 2013)

A primo impatto mi piace


----------



## prd7 (13 Marzo 2013)

Questo qui è quello li che era colluso con i regimi dei desaparesidos... ma trovare un papà che non abbia le mani sporche no?


----------



## Fabriman94 (13 Marzo 2013)

Il cardinale che l'ha annunciato chissà cosa si era fatto.


----------



## Livestrong (13 Marzo 2013)

É un gesuita, Mistero ci sguazzerá


----------



## francylomba (13 Marzo 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> A me è parso ancor meno lucido quello che ha fatto l'annuncio


poraccio ha il parkinson.. 


comunque avete notato l'accoglienza abbastanza fredda della piazza? 
A parte questo dall'esordio non mi è parso male anzi! Ci vuole un papa cosi


----------



## Albijol (13 Marzo 2013)

Francesco Primo, in onore a Coco


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Amici il Papa, piaccia o meno, è una delle figure più rilevanti del pianeta, almeno per i cattolici.



E' una delle figure più rilevante in campo politico,caro Bluetto.


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Marzo 2013)

Il papà e tifoso del San Lorenzo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Marzo 2013)

Papa Gonzalo!


----------



## vota DC (13 Marzo 2013)

prd7 ha scritto:


> Questo qui è quello li che era colluso con i regimi dei desaparesidos... ma trovare un papà che non abbia le mani sporche no?



E in che rapporti è con il nuovo regime? In fondo il regime dei desaparesidos ha evitato milioni di morti interrompendo il potere dei peronisti bravissimi ad incantare la gente per farla morire di fame senza che se ne accorga.


----------



## admin (13 Marzo 2013)

Su Facebook hanno creato la pagina:

*Il tossico che ha annunciato il Papa *

Ahahahah in effetti sembrava davvero fatto


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Su Facebook hanno creato la pagina:
> 
> *Il tossico che ha annunciato il Papa *
> 
> Ahahahah in effetti sembrava davvero fatto




Bisognerebbe prima informarsi che è malato di Parkinson.


----------



## admin (13 Marzo 2013)

Ah, si?! Non lo sapevo! Poveraccio allora...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Marzo 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Bisognerebbe prima informarsi che è malato di Parkinson.



Ma neanche, era immediato il fatto che fosse malato. Mi stupisco di come subito partano le prese in giro senza un minimo di riflessione


----------



## Butcher (13 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque è normale che abbiano eletto un Papa sudamericano. Il loro "target" è tutto lì


----------



## Blu71 (13 Marzo 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma neanche, era immediato il fatto che fosse malato. Mi stupisco di come subito partano le prese in giro senza un minimo di riflessione



Su Facebook non è difficile imbattersi in menti non eccelse.


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Marzo 2013)

E si e malato, ci sono sempre gli imbecilli che non sanno cosa fare e creano ste pagine stupide voglio vedere loro a quella età con sta malattia poverelli va mi fanno pena,non sanno cosa fare e per farsi calcolare si creano ste pagine  31.515 "Mi piace" no va beh siamo invasi da gente.........


----------



## Blu71 (13 Marzo 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;145747 ha scritto:


> E si e malato, ci sono sempre gli imbecilli che non sanno cosa fare e creano ste pagine stupide voglio vedere loro a quella età con sta malattia poverelli va mi fanno pena,non sanno cosa fare e per farsi calcolare si creano ste pagine



Facebook è aperto a tutti quindi ovviamente qualsiasi ********* può cercare il suo momento di notorietà.


----------



## Lollo7zar (13 Marzo 2013)

cmq sia è uguale a sacchi (l'annunciatore, non il papa)


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Facebook è aperto a tutti quindi ovviamente qualsiasi ********* può cercare il suo momento di notorietà.



già che gente stupida, anche se non fosse malato per me non cambia niente non lo farei mai cioè dai ci va rispetto boh povera italia.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Marzo 2013)

Il Corriere della Sera riporta alcuni dei saluti al nuovo Papa:
L'Italia e il mondo salutano Papa Francesco


Il mondo intero ha salutato l'elezione di Papa Francesco.

OBAMA - «Paladino dei poveri e dei più vulnerabili». 


MONTI - «Il popolo italiano si stringe attorno a Vostra Santità, che accoglie con affetto e gioia ricolmi di speranza e fiducia». 

CAMERON - dalla Gran Bretagna. «La nomina di Sua Santità Papa Francesco I, 266mo vescovo di Roma, segna un giorno importante per gli 1,2 miliardi di cattolici nel mondo».


KIRCHNER - dall'Argentina: «Sua Santità Francesco I: a mio nome, del governo argentino e in rappresentanza del popolo argentino voglio salutarlo e presentare i miei auguri per la sua elezione a nuovo Pontefice Romano della Chiesa Universale».


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Marzo 2013)

Pure il Milan ha gia salutato il papa


----------



## tamba84 (13 Marzo 2013)

bellissim nome e m ha fatto un ottima impressione,ora vediamo cosa fà ma le premesse m piacciono


----------



## Blu71 (13 Marzo 2013)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> bellissim nome e m ha fatto un ottima impressione,ora vediamo cosa fà ma le premesse m piacciono




A me sembra una persona molto umile ma di grande forza.


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Marzo 2013)

Sono d'accordo con voi a primo impatto mi piace vediamo cosa fa speriamo bene


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Marzo 2013)

Lascio perdere ogni tipo di considerazione altrimenti sarei passibile di denuncia.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Lascio perdere ogni tipo di considerazione altrimenti sarei passibile di denuncia.



....addirittura?


----------



## juventino (13 Marzo 2013)

Non lo conosco. Cercherò di informarmi su di lui. Sicuramente la Chiesa ha spiazzato un pò tutti con un gesuita.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....addirittura?


Penso di sì perché insinuerei cose attaccabili per via legale credo.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Penso di sì perché insinuerei cose attaccabili per via legale credo.



...allora tienile per te.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...allora tienile per te.


Appunto


----------



## francylomba (13 Marzo 2013)

perla del tg5 durante la diretta "benedetto 16° sta seguendo la diretta , speriamo stia guardando il tg5!" 

ps : poco prima che il papa è uscito al balcone hanno fatto vedere il papa che parlava con altri cardinali .. era una cosa di straforo o " autorizzata"?


----------



## Blu71 (13 Marzo 2013)

Il primo saluto del Papa Francesco I 

Video da Youtube


----------



## Livestrong (13 Marzo 2013)

Comunque seriamente prima di dare un giudizio definitivo su di lui mi piacerebbe leggere qualche sua pubblicazione


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Marzo 2013)

francylomba ha scritto:


> perla del tg5 durante la diretta "benedetto 16° sta seguendo la diretta , speriamo stia guardando il tg5!"



 
su rai 1 invece bruno vespa, quando ancora erano in attesa di sapere chi fosse stato eletto papa, ha detto qualcosa sui candidati parlando di "papa negr.."


----------



## smallball (13 Marzo 2013)

mi ha fatto una bella impressione...


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Marzo 2013)

In rete,qualche tempo fa,lessi un articolo interessente ove il noto giornalista Horacio Verbitsky affermava con pesanti accuse che nel 1976 papa Francesco I fece arrestare due gesuiti «sovversivi» dai militari golpisti e fu quindi accusato di essere colluso col regime dell'Hitler della Pampa(accuse respinte dal diretto interessato).Ecco un'immagine(che ovviamente non assicura il rapporto tra Videla e Bergoglio,giusto per chiarire)dei 2:


----------



## Blu71 (14 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> In rete,qualche tempo fa,lessi un articolo interessente ove il noto giornalista Horacio Verbitsky affermava con pesanti accuse che nel 1976 papa Francesco I fece arrestare due gesuiti «sovversivi» dai militari golpisti e fu quindi accusato di essere colluso col regime dell'Hitler della Pampa(accuse respinte dal diretto interessato).Ecco un'immagine(che ovviamente non assicura il rapporto tra Videla e Bergoglio,giusto per chiarire)dei 2:



Ho letto questa sera di tali accuse contenute nel libro di Horacio Verbitsky, ‘L’isola del silenzio – Il ruolo della Chiesa cattolica nella dittatura argentina”.


----------



## Livestrong (14 Marzo 2013)

Bisogna vedere, c'é da considerare che il Vaticano é sempre stato abbastanza vicino a certe realtá. Bisogna vedere più che altro, ad esempio, quanto contasse nell'organigramma chiesa Bergoglio all'epoca dei fatti contestati


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ho letto questa sera di tali accuse contenute nel libro di Horacio Verbitsky, ‘L’isola del silenzio – Il ruolo della Chiesa cattolica nella dittatura argentina”.



Io lessi un semplice articolo,comunque devo trovare questo libro,sono incuriosito dalla vicenda e voglio approfondire.


----------



## yelle (14 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> In rete,qualche tempo fa,lessi un articolo interessente ove il noto giornalista Horacio Verbitsky affermava con pesanti accuse che nel 1976 papa Francesco I fece arrestare due gesuiti «sovversivi» dai militari golpisti e fu quindi accusato di essere colluso col regime dell'Hitler della Pampa(accuse respinte dal diretto interessato).Ecco un'immagine(che ovviamente non assicura il rapporto tra Videla e Bergoglio,giusto per chiarire)dei 2:


eccone un'altra






Io sono totalmente disinformata sulla faccenda, quindi al momento non mi esprimo.


----------



## Jaqen (14 Marzo 2013)

Per me sarà un Papa estramamente all'avanguardia...forse anche troppo. Come diciamo qua noi a Venezia, " 'tento a queo che i te dà da magnar"... ricordando il nostro amatissimo papa Luciani Albino...


----------



## Lollo interista (14 Marzo 2013)

L'asado arriva fino in Vaticano


----------



## Livestrong (14 Marzo 2013)

Tra l'altro ieri il tg5 ha intervistato nientepopodimeno che Javier Zanetti per chiedergli conto del nuovo Papa


----------



## cris (14 Marzo 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Per me sarà un Papa estramamente all'avanguardia...forse anche troppo. Come diciamo qua noi a Venezia, " 'tento a queo che i te dà da magnar"... ricordando il nostro amatissimo papa Luciani Albino...



ha gia detto che i gay minano il disegno divino, o roba simile.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Livestrong ha scritto:


> Bisogna vedere, c'é da considerare che il Vaticano é sempre stato abbastanza vicino a certe realtá. Bisogna vedere più che altro, ad esempio, quanto contasse nell'organigramma chiesa Bergoglio all'epoca dei fatti contestati



Ma un credente in Dio e quindi anche della Chiesa, come giudica queste cose?


----------



## Albijol (14 Marzo 2013)

yelle ha scritto:


> eccone un'altra
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quello nella foto e in quella di prima di sicuro non è Bergoglio, dato che è stato ordinato vescovo nel 1992.


----------



## Prinz (14 Marzo 2013)

ma è vera sta storia che ha un polmone solo?


----------



## Blu71 (14 Marzo 2013)

*Dal sito Ansa: "Si chiama Francesco e non Francesco I. Francesco e basta". Padre Federico Lombardi, direttore della sala stampa vaticana.*


----------



## Livestrong (14 Marzo 2013)

La scelta del nome é sicuramente molto intelligente, visto che é anche un nome facilmente pronunciabile dagli spagnoli e sudamericani vari


----------



## juventino (14 Marzo 2013)

Io adesso non voglio ancora esprimermi sui presunti rapporti fra il nuovo papa e Videla perchè le informazioni sono scarse e bisogna vedere se attendibili, ma mi chiedo:riuscirà un giorno il Vaticano ad eleggere un papa che non si porti dietro il minimo dubbio?


----------



## Blu71 (14 Marzo 2013)

Da La Repubblica 
Padre Lombardi riferito a Papa Francesco: "Ha pagato il conto dell'albergo"


----------



## tamba84 (14 Marzo 2013)

diventa primo quando ci sarà un francesco 2,come per giovanni paolo quando prese il nome luciani.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

nell'archivio storico del corriere c'è scritto che salvò preti e laici durante la dittatura.


----------



## tamba84 (14 Marzo 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Per me sarà un Papa estramamente all'avanguardia...forse anche troppo. Come diciamo qua noi a Venezia, " 'tento a queo che i te dà da magnar"... ricordando il nostro amatissimo papa Luciani Albino...



di atteggiamenti e modi sarebbe bellissimo un altro luciani

tra l'altro voleva rivoluzionare lo ior luciani se ricordo bene un pò di documenti storici su di lui.


----------



## Hell Krusty (14 Marzo 2013)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> di atteggiamenti e modi sarebbe bellissimo un altro luciani
> 
> tra l'altro voleva rivoluzionare lo ior luciani se ricordo bene un pò di documenti storici su di lui.



Eh infatti è durato 30 giorni...


----------



## Lollo interista (15 Marzo 2013)




----------



## Blu71 (16 Marzo 2013)

Papa: "Come vorrei una Chiesa povera" 

La Repubblica


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Marzo 2013)

Papa Francesco ha spiegato: "E' in relazione ai poveri che ho pensato a Francesco d'Assisi. Poi ho pensato alle guerre mentre lo scrutinio proseguiva e così è venuto l'uomo della pace, l'uomo che ama e custodisce il creato, con il quale oggi abbiamo una relazione non tanto buona"


----------



## Lollo interista (16 Marzo 2013)




----------



## Blu71 (17 Marzo 2013)

Papa Francesco:"Ci piace condannare, ma Dio è misericordia" e dopo l'omelia nella chiesa di Sant'Anna elude la sicurezza ed esce a salutare le persone, una per una.


La Repubblica


----------

